# New Grizzly 5 " Rotary Table W/dividing Plates



## roadie33 (Dec 21, 2016)

I ordered a new 5" Rotary Table w/Dividing Plates from Grizzly for my G0704 Mill on Monday and it was delivered today, Wednesday. The unit looks good with very flat surfaces and clean castings. The Dividing plates look nice and are very clean looking. The tailstock is adjustable and is very heavy.
The 4 jaw chuck is OK but is very stiff. The rails in the chuck that the jaws move on are rough and will need a little work to smooth them so the jaws will slide better.
Model# T25937 For $300 delivered, I am very happy with it so far.
Just got it unpacked and cleaned and set it on the Mill for some Pics.
I'll play with it after the Holidays and let everyone know what I think of it.


----------



## wlburton (May 1, 2017)

How did that rotary table work out for you?

Bill


----------



## roadie33 (May 1, 2017)

Haven't had a chance to use it yet.
I did take the chuck apart and stoned it and it now moves smoothly.
It was an early Christmas present because I mentioned it to the wife.
I plan to use it to make a new drive gear out of Aluminum for the Mill that is currently plastic.
Just have to find the time to do it.


----------



## USMCDOC (May 6, 2017)

As soon as i can do it, i will be getting this.. as far as i can tell, this is a good set up for the money.. i have a few things that i want to be fluting with it.


----------



## higgite (Jan 12, 2018)

roadie33 and USMCDOC (and anyone else who has the Grizzly T25937 5" RT w/ accessories),

Have you used this rotary table yet? If so, would appreciate your thoughts on it. Thanks.

Tom


----------



## roadie33 (Jan 12, 2018)

Haven't had a chance to use it for anything useful. just played cutting some slots in some aluminum. Worked great for that.
Have had the lathe and Mill covered since summer, been working on wood projects for the wife.


----------

